# Difference between SCJP and SCJA



## bijay_ps (May 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the difference between SCJP(Sun Certified Java Programmer) and SCJA(Sun Certified Java Associate).
And which one should be done first?


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

Don't know the difference. But have heard of SCJP most, and I think should be done first, if you want to go for programming!


----------



## bijay_ps (May 25, 2011)

yup i want to go for programming only.......


----------



## buddyram (May 25, 2011)

Check with any reputed training institutes, they will guide you with the correct career path.


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

> The Sun Certified Java Associate (or SCJA), concentrates on basic knowledge of object oriented programming, UML, and the essentials of the Java programming language and platform. It is targeted at newcomers to Java who are not necessarily working in technical positions, such as project managers, students, or developers for whom Java is not a primary requirement.
> 
> The Sun Certified Java Programmer (SCJP) exam is the entry level Java exam and is a prerequisite to a number of the other Java-related certifications. SCJP 6, designated CX-310-065 by Sun, was released in December 2007.
> 
> ...



Source: Difference between SCJP and SCJA - Java-Samples.com


----------



## bijay_ps (May 25, 2011)

thanks Vineet


----------

